# Okaloosa Island pier spanish?



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Has anyone been fishing OIP lately? Have there been many Spanish? If so what times? Thanks in advance.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

If you can get them past flipper, you can get them in the AM...bubbles seem to be doing well.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

they're there. the dolphins have been making it almost impossible to land them though.


----------

